# A way to read the filesystem structure



## vince66 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello guys,

do you know if is there a way (unix command) to interrogate the device driver of a usb/sata interface to retrieve informations about the disk's filesystem structure plugged in ?
For example the boot block, the file allocation table and the root directory for a fat formatted usb stick.

If no, doens't matter, I continue to use the hexadecimal editor.

Regards.

Vincenzo.


----------

